# Best Buy



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Have my numbers all crunched for the best buy bid, but only have one company to submit it to, anyone want to pm me if they know which nationals are all bidding on it?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I would assume USM has something to do with it as I have heard that they have most around here. AGMG sent me a RFP for them but none were close enough to me.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I know USM had the contract for several around here in past seasons, they aren't the company I am bidding for.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

AGMG sent me a RFQ also...try them


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I believe that's who he is talking about he is bidding it to.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Dont say USM too many times. THe thread will get locked or disappear.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mick76;1079983 said:


> AGMG sent me a RFQ also...try them


So you jumped right in your Truck and raced out there to measure it, Because they needed the bid the next day....:laughing:



hoskm01;1080197 said:


> Dont say USM too many times. THe thread will get locked or disappear.


AMEN Sir......


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

AGMG sent me a package also but there where no best buys in my area that we plow.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I was offered a best buy next to a large lot we did last year. USM had it. Lets just say i :laughing::laughing::laughing: about the price they offered me it at. The number i had figured on it was almost double what they offered.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Take the bid and X2 and it will be close to fair


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Given that many Best Buys and similar retail chains are in commercial centers, unless you are the guy with the contract for a few other places in the same center or the guy with all of the CAM areas, you probably cant even come close on price, unless you're willing to lose money to get in the door.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a 8 acre plaza and the best buy is attached to it. I have a loader on site and I still couldn't touch it !


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I bid a best buy this year but I don't think we will get it.


----------

